# The most difficult video game bosses ever...



## WhiteHowl (Aug 12, 2008)

friend showed me this a while back. Be warned, people with a history epilepsy or chronic heart problems should watch this in a brightly lit room.

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQZuidKexBQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PP-mePr1-ZQ

*anyone can top these in terms of difficulty?


----------



## Teirtu (Aug 12, 2008)

...

wtf


----------



## AlexX (Aug 12, 2008)

If those games are fanmade, people who make games have a tendancy to go overboard on the difficulty to avoid making it too easy. If they're actual arcade games, it's to force you to use up a ton of quarters before you beat the game.


----------



## Tigneon (Aug 12, 2008)

Fuck that...

The whole screen was purple. I spazzed out before I could finish the second one.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 12, 2008)

Penance from FFX. That thing was a fucking sick joke.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 12, 2008)

The "ceiling boss" on the cave level in U.N. Squadron (SNES). Seriously, the lone weak point could only be hit from underneath (shields on the sides of it), not to mention that you had other enemies constantly coming from both directions as well (worst is flame-throwing machines that fire giant columns of fire that can't be avoided).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gmIUShJdLY (done on hardest difficulty)


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 12, 2008)

^How have I not heard of that game until now? I am shamed.


----------



## Jarz (Aug 12, 2008)

Who designed those games?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 12, 2008)

Jarz said:


> Who designed those games?



Capcom created U.N. Squadron.


----------



## Call-me-Folwer (Aug 12, 2008)

It takes a very sick person to create something that is so close to actually being impossible.



secretfur said:


> Penance from FFX. That thing was a fucking sick joke.



I never got a chance to play the international version of Final Fantasy X.  Worth buying to try and fight Penance?


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 12, 2008)

Call-me-Folwer said:


> It takes a very sick person to create something that is so close to actually being impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> I never got a chance to play the international version of Final Fantasy X.  Worth buying to try and fight Penance?



If you want to spend an insane amount of time improving stats to the limit and fighting a monster with maximum stats, go ahead. Beating this guy makes you an FF Master, shame the only people who care are your friend's geeky 14 year old brother.

And if you already have FFX, there's no point buying it again. You should just download it.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 12, 2008)

Not very difficult but annoying is the boss at the end of Condemned 2. You make him vulnerable with the voice attack and it follows up into hitting certain buttons. If you are too late or you hit the wrong button, he kills you with a pointblank shot from his pistol.

Took me at least a dozen tries to finally pass that.


----------



## duo2nd (Aug 12, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Capcom created U.N. Squadron.



Actually it's Area 88 and the game is based on a manga by Kaoru Shintani


----------



## Narffet (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm going to have to go with Angolmois, the Demon King from Wild Arm 2. Crippling damage, nasty tricks, and likes to heal himself for around 14,000 when you start getting him low (could average around 4-6k damage a round if not backtracking to heal n.n;; ). Dumb, dumb, dumb.

And I'm not even going to start on the Ragu O Ragula from WA2 >.<


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> If those games are fanmade, people who make games have a tendancy to go overboard on the difficulty to avoid making it too easy. If they're actual arcade games, it's to force you to use up a ton of quarters before you beat the game.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mushihime-sama

this is an actual game... I've heard of jackass difficulty games like megaman or even battletoads, but this was... this was at an asshole level of God. I mean the guys who developed this must either really love or really hate gamers :\

As for the penance issue, I believe the Yiazmat was supposedly harder, difficulty-wise. In the case of the Yiazmat, he sorta caps your damage at some point and you still have to dodge his insta-kill move, so the battle itself is a grueling 2-3 hours.


----------



## JavelinChimera (Aug 13, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> As for the penance issue, I believe the Yiazmat was supposedly harder, difficulty-wise. In the case of the Yiazmat, he sorta caps your damage at some point and you still have to dodge his insta-kill move, so the battle itself is a grueling 2-3 hours.



Really, this just makes the Yiazmat fight LOONG.... You don't have to have uber characters to stand a chance against him.  You could beat him with rather lacking characters actually, but it would probably take 12 hours XD.

Plus, you can save in the middle of the fight...

Oh, and as for my vote, it WOULD be Jinpachi from Tekken 5... if the AI in that game wasn't so horrible.  I mean, honestly, he could just use his unblockable stun followed by that giant fireball, then do it again before you get up. Insta-win D:


----------



## RemyLee (Aug 13, 2008)

First off, Jav, your avi is adorable as hell.

Now then, I found, with quite annoyance, that several of the bosses from Ninja Gaiden/Ninja Gaiden Black were hard as hell and took me a good several to ten times to finally beat them. One of which was the pink scaly "sister" of the demon hunter. I know for good fact it took me 20 times before finally beating her and seeing the cut-scene for doing so.

Side Note: Didnt that demon hunter female have...a abnormally huge chest?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> If those games are fanmade, people who make games have a tendancy to go overboard on the difficulty to avoid making it too easy. If they're actual arcade games, it's to force you to use up a ton of quarters before you beat the game.



Not necessarily. The arcade games, they do have an options screen with the ability to adjust the difficulty, but for obvious money reasons, it's always set at the highest difficulty. (The button for the options screen is inside the locked coin box of the arcade game)


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 14, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Not necessarily. The arcade games, they do have an options screen with the ability to adjust the difficulty, but for obvious money reasons, it's always set at the highest difficulty. (The button for the options screen is inside the locked coin box of the arcade game)


in the case of mushihime-sama, apperently you can set the difficulty.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 14, 2008)

Have you ever played a game called "I wanna be the Guy"? the final boss, The Guy, is freaking insane and cheesy. Even on that easy difficulty everything has to be working for you to beat him.

Nebilim in Tales of the Abyss. If you try fighting her on unknown, she has two million health and you have to be at an insanely high level to not deal one damage to her. 

Odin in Final Fantasy legend 2. He hits you for 1,000 damage when your health is capped at 999. Cheesier than WAllace's favourite food?

Zet and his insta-kill spell in Magi Nation.


----------



## JavelinChimera (Aug 15, 2008)

RemyLee said:


> First off, Jav, your avi is adorable as hell.



Thanky ^.^



Digitalpotato said:


> Zet and his insta-kill spell in Magi Nation.



Second'd... What a bastard.. Man, I love Magi Nation.


----------



## noob1444 (Aug 15, 2008)

Probably Zant from Zelda.
He takes you to 5 or 6 different stages to battle the
the way you beat that stages boss.

Find the mistake in my sentence to win cake.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 15, 2008)

noob1444 said:


> Probably Zant from Zelda.
> He takes you to 5 or 6 different stages to battle the
> the way you beat that stage*'*s boss.
> 
> Find the mistake in my sentence to win cake.



Fixed.


----------



## diosoth (Aug 16, 2008)

The shoggoth in Call of Cthulhu: DCotE. Not so much a boss as it is a series of puzzles, but Sephiroth himself would cry like a bitch if he had to deal with this thing(fat lot of good a 6 foot sword's gonna do against an acidic, amorphous blob!). It wasn't even halfway through the game, either.


----------



## TayorOtter (Aug 16, 2008)

I am afraid you are all wrong, the yeti off ski-free will kill you in a heart beat. no matter your armor, weapon, amulet bonus, how bad you want him to not kill you....anything.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

That first game puts Ikaruga to shame, but Ikaruga is still a lot more fun. 8)

Shadow of the Colossus has some pretty tough bosses just in the fact that some of their weaknesses are like "How the fuck would I have thought to do that?"


----------



## diosoth (Aug 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That first game puts Ikaruga to shame, but Ikaruga is still a lot more fun. 8)
> 
> Shadow of the Colossus has some pretty tough bosses just in the fact that some of their weaknesses are like "How the fuck would I have thought to do that?"



Well, of course, the game was nothing BUT bosses.

Tidal Wave in Transformers(Armada) on PS2. First you go through his body in battleship mode for half the level, then he transforms... his vulnerable spot is his face which is DAMN hard to hit... did I mention he's about 1000 feet tall, and you're only 20 feet? He has nipple cannons and can STEP ON YOU if he gets close enough. 

As to the shoggoth, I'm not sure if it's a bug, but at the start, if you dawdle too long getting to the stairs, he blocks the way off permanently.

Dirge of Ceberus:FF7 was just hard all around. For a game supposedly influenced by the creator's love of Half Life, I'd say it resembled Half Life by about 2%. Forget the bosses. Probably a mirable the game is winnable. And I DID win it, at the expense of one broken PS2 controller in frustration.

Metroid Prime 1st part in... well, Metroid Prime. Don't ask about that boss battle.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 16, 2008)

diosoth said:


> Dirge of Ceberus:FF7 was just hard all around. For a game supposedly influenced by the creator's love of Half Life, I'd say it resembled Half Life by about 2%. Forget the bosses. Probably a mirable the game is winnable. And I DID win it, at the expense of one broken PS2 controller in frustration.


DoC... the AIs in DoC were just plain stupid, and leave it at that.



noob1444 said:


> Probably Zant from Zelda.
> He takes you to 5 or 6 different stages to battle the
> the way you beat that stages boss.
> 
> Find the mistake in my sentence to win cake.


He was slightly difficult in the GCN version, but even then he was a pushover. The tactic used on him is the exact same as the ones that you use on all the other bosses, and finally when he stops mimicking the bosses he spams these horrible mind bullets and sword slashes over and over to try and trap you in a corner which is easily avoided by jumping to the side. The only reason why I say he's slightly more difficult in the GCN, is due to the fact that for some odd reason he uses spams far more than he does in the Wii version, where you get to the point when you can no longer get a word in edgewise.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 16, 2008)

RemyLee said:


> First off, Jav, your avi is adorable as hell.
> 
> Now then, I found, with quite annoyance, that several of the bosses from Ninja Gaiden/Ninja Gaiden Black were hard as hell and took me a good several to ten times to finally beat them. One of which was the pink scaly "sister" of the demon hunter. I know for good fact it took me 20 times before finally beating her and seeing the cut-scene for doing so.
> 
> Side Note: Didnt that demon hunter female have...a abnormally huge chest?



I never got past the first boss *>:[*


----------



## diosoth (Aug 16, 2008)

Cyberdemon, Doom 3. Unless you KNOW how to kill it... you won't.


----------



## nurematsu (Aug 17, 2008)

I dunno if anyone else thinks she's ultra-hard to defeat, but the final fight in Dead or Alive 4. She supposedly fights legitimately, but she's way freaking cheap and strikes hard


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 17, 2008)

Ganon in Zelda: Wind Waker. Getting the final hit is a matter of luck and split-second timing.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 18, 2008)

nurematsu said:


> I dunno if anyone else thinks she's ultra-hard to defeat, but the final fight in Dead or Alive 4. She supposedly fights legitimately, but she's way freaking cheap and strikes hard


She's very susceptible to counters, but you can always be a nub and spam with Christie.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh yeah, that reminds me, pretty much any fighting game final boss ever, especially in SNK games. Fucking cheaters.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Shadow of the Colossus has some pretty tough bosses just in the fact that some of their weaknesses are like "How the fuck would I have thought to do that?"



You forget one other thing. 

THE CAMERA!

I swear it goes everywhere BUT where I need it. 


Now how about one factor in making a video game boss difficult?

CHEESE!


How cheesy is the boss? They decided to do some thing to try making them a challenge that's flat-out-screwing the rules?

1) Velius/Belias - Final Fantasy Tactics
It's bad enough that in the remake, buffs freaking MISS Your party members, but status INDUCING effects, like most games, work on you near 100% of the time. And of course, Velius knows EVERY SINGLE debuff to ruin your party. 

2) Schwartz - Tales of Legendia
Had it not been for the fact that I had Shirley spamming Tidal Wave, Norma spamming Ray and Revive, Grune spamming Judgment and Maelstorm and senel attacking her for over 10,000+ damage a pop (and throwing her for 40k+), she would have easily beaten me, especially if I didn't just thing "Ah fuck it it's the final boss" and used all my life bottles and Elixirs. Although I do admit I should probably have substituted Grune for another Melee, but i am NOT substituting Shirley out! That's her time to shine IMO.

3) Nereid - Tales of Eternia
At the very end s/he starts using a mega-powerful-uber-combo-attack that you have to hit three buttons to undo. Oh how do we figure THAT out?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2008)

TayorOtter said:


> I am afraid you are all wrong, the yeti off ski-free will kill you in a heart beat. no matter your armor, weapon, amulet bonus, how bad you want him to not kill you....anything.


I actually remember that game from when I was little... My gosh that thing gave me nightmares! D:


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 19, 2008)

There was of course Balio and Sunder, the first battle in Breath of Fire 3. Damn them! I wouldn't have lost Rei as a permanent if not for those 2!


----------



## Kajet (Aug 19, 2008)

Augh... Balio and Sunder were asses...

Monster X from Cave Story can be a bitch as well...


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh god. The hell level from Cave Story. Harder than any boss ever, and then the boss at the end... fuck, man.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 19, 2008)

This is the hardest RPG battle I've ever seen. I'm still trying to beat this game but come up short each time. I haven't found all Djinns and it's really difficult without them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cznhsgV0Gk


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 19, 2008)

That game wasn't hard at all. Clearly you just need to level up more.

Try fighting the Dullahan in Golden Sun 2. He will fuck up your shit, no matter what level you're at.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 19, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Monster X from Cave Story can be a bitch as well...


Eeh, once you get the pattern down Monster X really isn't too bad. Especially since like most bosses in the game, simply touching it won't damage you (and the wheels can only harm you while they're spinning).

Sacred Grounds/Hell isn't too bad either, once you've run through the whole thing once. After that you more or less get a pattern down for getting through alive and then build on that. Hell in La Mulana, however...


----------

